# CM Punk AEW Tease on Instagram



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:no


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

emerald-fire said:


> :no


:ha im sorry but you may be in a vast minority here.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I am thinking of going on a SARM cycle, any opinions?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tony Kahn all but confirmed CM Punk is signed.

They just didn’t want to make their first show all about him, so they’ll probably reveal it in Chicago.

It’s practically a certainty at this point and just a matter of how they’ll reveal him


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

It's still real to me dammit


:flair


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Man I hope he signs or has signed already.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I stand by saying if he is on board with them, debuts at All Out In Chicago.... AEW instantly becomes the number 1 wrestling company. He seems to hate WWE with a passion so must know this and has to be tempted to do it.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> *Tony Kahn all but confirmed CM Punk is signed.
> *
> They just didn’t want to make their first show all about him, so they’ll probably reveal it in Chicago.
> 
> It’s practically a certainty at this point and just a matter of how they’ll reveal him


...when?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> :ha im sorry but you may be in a vast minority here.


Yes :sadbecky


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

emerald-fire said:


> Yes :sadbecky


:mj2 I'm sorry. I know you don't want this but I want this! :vincecry I still like you...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tony and Punk have been in talks for well over a year and their next major show is in Chicago. I'd be more shocked if he didn't show up than did. I'd imagine his name was brought up in TV negotiations with TNT. Even if he only signs on for 6 months to a year it will be a major boost for AEW to get their feet off the ground and get a ton of eyes on their product from the start.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I think with their performer friendly schedule and him not having to be on TV every week due to them only have a 2 hour time slot that it makes a lot of sense. 

I’m hoping we see a classic but reinvented Punk with him utilizing some of his MMA stuff he learned. 

I think the Pop when Cult of Personality hits might be the biggest one of all time.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hope he goes back to his AFI entrance music and leaves Cult of Personality in WWE.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Well, sort of...
> 
> Go check out his Instagram story.


How? I don't really do instagram. Where do I click to see this story?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> How? I don't really do instagram. Where do I click to see this story?


This. Whats the connection OP?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> How? I don't really do instagram. Where do I click to see this story?


Here: https://www.instagram.com/stories/cmpunk

Personally, I don't think it's a tease. It's obviously a sarcasm troll move on his part. 

And yeah, as much as I would LOVE that to happen, I don't buy it until I actually see it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One...can...hope


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Prince Kharis could fill that big man spot but he better watch his ass cause Orange Cassidy is ready to send his Siwan ass back to Giza.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

L.I.O. said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > *Tony Kahn all but confirmed CM Punk is signed.
> ...


After DoN Tony Kahn was talking about signing everyone he wanted from his original list, which included CM Punk, and then said tonight isn’t about Punk so let’s focus on the others.

He basically let it slip... Kahn isn’t a polished media performer yet

Based on the way he spoke, it’s a certainty - Punk is signed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk is an asshole, but not a motherfucking asshole. He's an asshole like me. Our type of asshole ramps up sarcasm and smart ass ploys, but we don't waste our time with shit that one has no interest in.

Dude has been telling fans to go fuck themselves when it came to the word wrestling for years. Now he can't stop talking about AEW and teasing people with it. He wouldn't be wasting his time one would think.

Unless, he's a motherfucking asshole. Then yeah, he's fucking around for no reason.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Punk is an asshole, but not a motherfucking asshole. He's an asshole like me. Our type of asshole ramps up sarcasm and smart ass ploys, but we don't waste our time with shit that one has no interest in.
> 
> Dude has been telling fans to go fuck themselves when it came to the word wrestling for years. Now he can't stop talking about AEW and teasing people with it. He wouldn't be wasting his time one would think.
> 
> Unless, he's a motherfucking asshole. Then yeah, he's fucking around for no reason.


The prospect of using his creativity to prove the McMahons and HHH wrong, especially after he failed to make any impact in the UFC. I am sure Punk being the competitive guy that he is, is more than thrilled.

It would be a safe bet to expect him at All Out.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Meh!


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

oleanderson89 said:


> The prospect of using his creativity to prove the McMahons and HHH wrong, especially after he failed to make any impact in the UFC. I am sure Punk being the competitive guy that he is, is more than thrilled.
> 
> It would be a safe bet to expect him at All Out.


I don't really see Punk as a guy that feels the need to prove anything. He seems much more the kind of guy who sees himself as the best and if you disagree, then screw you.

For a guy like him, I'd say the perspective to harm the people who doubted him is much more tempting than proving them wrong.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Saw it. Pretty vague.

Well, he's making wrestling references again, especially one with a lot of buzz and momentum who happen to be holding another big PPV in Chicago on August 31st. I've always said it's a 50/50 chance Punk shows up or not. I will say this, though. If he shows up at All Out, weeks before the TNT debut, the WWE should be *scared*. 

Up until now, I haven't said that the WWE is scared (but are shook, they are aware) or that there is any war between the two. If Punk appears at that event and signs with AEW, knowing the spite and resentment he still has for WWE, then we have a problem.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Punk is an asshole, but not a motherfucking asshole. He's an asshole like me. Our type of asshole ramps up sarcasm and smart ass ploys, but we don't waste our time with shit that one has no interest in.
> 
> Dude has been telling fans to go fuck themselves when it came to the word wrestling for years. Now he can't stop talking about AEW and teasing people with it. He wouldn't be wasting his time one would think.
> 
> Unless, he's a motherfucking asshole. Then yeah, he's fucking around for no reason.


Exactly, CM Punk has acknowledged AEW a few times, granted to troll fans, but I find it curious he has when usually he tends to ignore any comments towards wrestling. Where there is smoke, there is fire.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok now I'm not sure if he will be at All Out. 



WINNING said:


> If Punk appears at that event and signs with AEW, knowing the spite and resentment he still has for WWE, then we have a problem.


No.. We will have the best wrestling since last 20 years. WWE will have a problem.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll believe it when I see him in the arena. Until then, as far as I'm concerned, he's just doing things to alleviate his boredom.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

zkorejo said:


> Ok now I'm not sure if he will be at All Out.
> 
> 
> 
> No.. We will have the best wrestling since last 20 years. WWE will have a problem.


That's what I meant in context. Not *literally* us, the fans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He's creating buzz for All Out without even being advertised. :lol

Chicago is going to be hot that night.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

These Elite guys have shocked me in one way or another every step of the way, so I think Punk will debut in Chicago.

If not at All Oit, then I don’t ever see him going.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I hope fans don't get upset if he doesn't show up. Him teasing an appearance makes me think it'll be less likely to happen.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Imagine how much Vince would have offered Punk right now. If Punk had no desire to wrestle, he could probably go to Vince and say "Give me $10M to never wrestle again or I'm signing with AEW..." Would Vince do that?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> These Elite guys have shocked me in one way or another every step of the way, so I think Punk will debut in Chicago.
> 
> If not at All Oit, then I don’t ever see him going.


I could see him going to AEW even if it's not at All Out but a year or two down the line. I be very surprised if he's at All Out to be honest.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

As much as I loved CM Punk when in WWE, I don't think he'll show up at All Out.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

All Out is going to be huge. Can't wait.

Still wish Punk had at least ONE fucking win in MMA. Yeah yeah he was brave for going in there blah,blah as if it was the Normandy landing. One win to close out his MMA run would help his brand for sure.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

He never talked about wrestling since leaving WWE. Now he does. There's no smoke without fire.

This would make sense guys, you know it. WWE Rival company, Punk's friends, Probably Punk mentality too. Chicago...

I don't know man, i just feel it !


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ain't there a bit of beef with him and Jericho?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

unk


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

if punk wrestles there aew will be the #1 company


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

looper007 said:


> I could see him going to AEW even if it's not at All Out but a year or two down the line. I be very surprised if he's at All Out to be honest.


It just seems to be "meant to be." Like how Mox showed up at AEW's 1st show where he happens to live. Now AEW is doing it's 2nd big show right before they go on TV in Punk's hometown and now they have a billionaire paying the bills.

Again, meant to be. And if it doesn't happen here, I just don't see it happening at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks he's actually going to debut with that character and then eventually come out as himself


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> looper007 said:
> 
> 
> > I could see him going to AEW even if it's not at All Out but a year or two down the line. I be very surprised if he's at All Out to be honest.
> ...


The only other leap of Hope would be if he shows up at the first show that goes live on TNT but yes this would be the perfect place to return is in Chicago why not it gets the hype train for the first TV show


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

I could very well be wrong here, but I have the hunch that he's trolling the marks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WINNING said:


> Saw it. Pretty vague.
> 
> Well, he's making wrestling references again, especially one with a lot of buzz and momentum who happen to be holding another big PPV in Chicago on August 31st. I've always said it's a 50/50 chance Punk shows up or not. I will say this, though. If he shows up at All Out, weeks before the TNT debut, the WWE should be *scared*.
> 
> Up until now, I haven't said that the WWE is scared (but are shook, they are aware) or that there is any war between the two. If Punk appears at that event and signs with AEW, knowing the spite and resentment he still has for WWE, then we have a problem.


I agree if CM Punk signs with aew then you have one huge game changer on top of Jericho on top of Moxley on top of Cody , MJF and possibly even PAC coming back wow


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

So I would like to give AEW a very good booking idea (on the chance that there are AEW folks looming around this board)...

Let's say that Phillip Brooks agrees to an AEW deal, then let's go with whatever the original creative was. Now, if for whatever reason, the deal does not happen then this can be used to get MJF heat. Let him come out to the Cult of Personality theme and then mock the audience. The heat would be nuclear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF said:


> He's creating buzz for All Out without even being advertised. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Chicago is going to be hot that night.


That's true. If hes not with them yet, I'm sure AEW enjoys the free buzz and extra ppv sales they may have :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Punk was always one of my faves and it would be awesome if he either signed with AEW or at least did appearances with them.

It's interesting that he could have named his price, worked limited indy dates, with complete control of his schedule and character etc. over the last few years but didn't.

Maybe now that the MMA ship has sailed he will decide to get back in the ring?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

deadcool said:


> So I would like to give AEW a very good booking idea (on the chance that there are AEW folks looming around this board)...
> 
> Let's say that Phillip Brooks agrees to an AEW deal, then let's go with whatever the original creative was. Now, if for whatever reason, the deal does not happen then this can be used to get MJF heat. Let him come out to the Cult of Personality theme and then mock the audience. The heat would be nuclear.


Oh man...if MJf came out as a fake Punk that would be nuclear heat...then watch the real Punk dressed up as a lame mummy come out Nd do the go to sleep on MJF :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> Tony Kahn all but confirmed CM Punk is signed.
> 
> They just didn’t want to make their first show all about him, so they’ll probably reveal it in Chicago.
> 
> It’s practically a certainty at this point and just a matter of how they’ll reveal him


chicago is the smart move since the had Mox for the first show. Having a surprise every show is the way to go.


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

CM Punk is a game changer..... Wrong, CM Punk is THE Game Changer....


We all know that since day one. Congrats AEW, I will be buying more PPVs. 

So Sold.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I mean, it's only in Chicago because ALL-IN was such a success, they have their plaque on the front of the arena and it's a homage to a successful night that lead to the formation of All Elite Wrestling.

It's nothing to do with teasing fans and the fact CM Punk is from Chicago, it's just a homage to last years event. What it IS doing however is creating buzz and that can only be a good thing. I personally won't be getting my hopes up. I didn't get my hopes up for Double or Nothing when it came to surprises so when Moxley came out right at the end, it felt great to me. I will be doing the same in August. If Punk doesn't show up? Meh. Who gives a shit? He wasn't advertised in the first place.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I doubt it, but would be great to see him back wrestling again.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I can’t see another surprise that will be bigger than Punk in Chicago.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Content-wise, it's amazing how similar CM Punk & John Cena's IGs are. 

Random shit everywhere.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF said:


> I mean, it's only in Chicago because ALL-IN was such a success, they have their plaque on the front of the arena and it's a homage to a successful night that lead to the formation of All Elite Wrestling.
> 
> It's nothing to do with teasing fans and the fact CM Punk is from Chicago, it's just a homage to last years event. What it IS doing however is creating buzz and that can only be a good thing. I personally won't be getting my hopes up. I didn't get my hopes up for Double or Nothing when it came to surprises so when Moxley came out right at the end, it felt great to me. I will be doing the same in August. If Punk doesn't show up? Meh. Who gives a shit? He wasn't advertised in the first place.


You bring up a good point the All In show was in Chicago and no CM Punk showing. The only small glimpse of hope is that he signs since they are officially going on TNT. As much as I want to see Punk I'll try to not let it get to me. Ill.be happy to see the show along with Moxley. Now, I will add this...if Punk does not show at All Out...the only other small glimmer of hope left is maybe a debut on TNT otherwise if not then, then maybe never.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Punk just wants attention don't pay no mind to it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This'll just lead to MJF trolling the crowd


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

McGee said:


> I stand by saying if he is on board with them, debuts at All Out In Chicago.... AEW instantly becomes the number 1 wrestling company. * He seems to hate WWE with a passion* so must know this and has to be tempted to do it.


I don't think Punk hates WWE as much as he doesn't care about them. He's probably just disgusted with them.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Biggest pop of all time contender and likely a lock for biggest pop of the decade if he appears.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I think Punk going to AEW will be huge, but it's not like the next level "OMGz WWE is done" huge like many want it to be. Just being honest. I'll be watching like everyone else but after the initial amazingness once Punk appears I'll be wait and see 4 months later how things are.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonder if he does sign if AEW can get the rights to cult of personality? Dont see why not.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Taroostyles said:


> Wonder if he does sign if AEW can get the rights to cult of personality? Dont see why not.


 he used it in UFC , so no problem I think.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

patpat said:


> he used it in UFC , so no problem I think.


Could be the rights is owned by UFC, not him.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Could be the rights is owned by UFC, not him.


he used it both in wwe and ufc, so I assumed the rights were owned by him and he could use it. with his amount of money it's possible. I will check tho
edit : he also used it in ROH, so I think he might have the right to use it.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

It's funny how downright salty WWE marks get on r/squaredcircle over talk on Punk in AEW. Grown men. Fanboys of a badly written children's product featuring 12 mins of wrestling. These are the kind of people who remind me to keep my mouth shut about being a wrestling fan.

r/squaredcircle posters on possibility of Punk showing up in AEW:










It's not even unrealistic.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Could be the rights is owned by UFC, not him.


Sony Music owns the rights to Cult Of Personality. It's a real song from a real band called Living Colour. It was also a big Alternative rock radio hit back in 1988.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don't think Punk hates WWE as much as he doesn't care about them. He's probably just disgusted with them.


O it's pure hate for sure. And it's pure hate from WWE side too; just look at how Stephanie McMahon snickers every time she talks about him on TV (she looks pure evil).

Any way, I hope Punk comes to AEW. 

Omega vs Punk would be spectacular as would Omega vs Punk vs Moxley vs Jericho.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

deadcool said:


> O it's pure hate for sure. And it's pure hate from WWE side too; just look at how Stephanie McMahon snickers every time she talks about him on TV (she looks pure evil).
> 
> Any way, I hope Punk comes to AEW.
> 
> Omega vs Punk would be spectacular as would Omega vs Punk vs Moxley vs Jericho.


the marketing for BEST IN THE WORLD VS BEST BOUT MACHINE alone would just make everyone go nuts. but if he comes, I think thats a program you keep for latter.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I would highly doubt he comes back to wrestling in any capacity to be honest. He seems past it big time.

However if Khan sent a truck full of diamonds up to his house he'd probably have an attitude adjustment 

I'm not sure he'd actually wrestle to be honest, he's probably so banged up and past that. But I'd kill for him on commentary. Throw out one of those vanilla idiots and go full heel.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't be too shocked. Barely anyone who gets into wrestling loses the bug forever, and if Punk sees more guys like Moxley getting their passion reignited by the promotion, then he could get really itchy again.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

headstar said:


> Sony Music owns the rights to Cult Of Personality. It's a real song from a real band called Living Colour. It was also a big Alternative rock radio hit back in 1988.


I can't believe it took until your post for someone to say that. 

As for Punk being in AEW ... I'm in the "I'll believe it when I see it" camp. Would I like it to happen? sure, but I'm not getting my hopes up because if WWE taught me anything, it's that you don't always get what you want.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thought everyone knew that.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Notice any similarities?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SyrusMX said:


> Notice any similarities?


They're both a homage to the flag of Chicago?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

damnit thought this was new thread


----------

